# Temps and time-4 lb brisket



## stevedolce

Hi campers--I'm still a little new at smoking, but have a question about time. 

I'm smoking a 4 lb brisket in my MES30. I'm at 220 degrees. After about only 2 hours the probe is reading a meat temp around 160. I want to eventually end up around 190. Am I cooking too fast? I see all you guys talk about 10 hours plus of cook time. Is that only for briskets the size of a Chevy?

Thanks
Steve:grilling_smilie:


----------



## kramerbr

Sounds like it's going fine.  220 is a good temp. and for it being a small brisket it shouldn't take you very long.  Probably take you around 4-6 hrs.


----------



## alelover

Should be about 6 hours. Unless you get a bad stall. I always plan 2 hours per pound on briskets. If it's done early you can always foil it then wrap in towels and throw in a cooler. It will stay hot anther 4 hours easy.


----------



## stevedolce

Just wrapped it in foil. The general consensus is to pull it off the smoker at 190-195 internal and wrap in some towels..right?


----------



## smokinhusker

Sounds like a plan! Don't forget the q-view!


----------



## stevedolce

The internal temp is holding steady at 175. Could we have hit plateau?


----------



## bruno994

I do believe you are there.  Briskets, even tiny ones like yours (LOL), just take patience.  Most people will hit the stall and crank up the temp or something else to try and speed through it, just sit back and wait.  Sometimes I have had the foiling process set the temp back a few degrees as well.  Briskets are well worth the wait.  Sounds like you are on your way to a smokin' success.


----------



## raptor700

Looking forward to the Qview


----------



## janineg1968

Hi, y'all! 

I'm a newbie to smoking. I have my VERY FIRST (baby) brisket in my new Master Forge Electric Smoker right now! :yahoo:

It's a 4-LB'er, Lol. I used my own homemade dry rub, and packed on really well so it helps hold the juices in and gets some good color (saw that watching the Pitmasters tourney on tv yesterday with my hubby. :grilling_smilie:

From what I've read, it seems like I should smoke for 2 hours then wrap in foil & put her back in for about 90 mins, then.....here's where I need advice! 

Some told me to simply open the top of the foil and smoke another 1-2 hours....and some said to remove from the foil completely and put back directly on the grate again for the remaining 
1-2 hours. 

I'd appreciate any advice! 

Thanks!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

No, I always Smoke at 225*F. The time is usually O.K. , but at the temp you are cooking , is pushing it to a Hot and Fast cook. keep going ,it will be fine when you hit 190*F to 200*F. Sounds like you have a Flat... less fat and quicker cook...


----------



## julian698

Marinated a 4lb beef brisket 16 hrs, going on my smoker soon.  I like to check tips from web posts before i cook something for first time n this is the first i came across. So nice to see strangers interacting respectively with all the hate in the world today. God is Gud


----------



## darthsudo

I just smoked my first brisket. 4.6 lbs and it took 12.5 hours at 225...  Cook by thickness, not weight http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-the-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule


----------

